# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  آیا ممکن است همزمان به دوتا مصاحبه گزینشی دعوت بشویم؟

## narges1410

سلام وقت همتون بخیر
ایام شهادت اباعبدالله حسین و یارانش رو به همتون تسلیت میگم
من میخواستم انتخاب رشته کنم ولی چندتا سوال برام پیش اومده
یکی اینکه من میخوام اول دبیری بزنم و خب مصاحبه داره و بعد از دبیری میخوام پرستاری بقیه الله بزنم و باز هم مصاحبه داره 
سیستم انتخاب رشته کنکور این مدلیه که از بالا نگاه میکنن و هرکدوم رو قبول شدی مثلا انتخاب 30 ام وارد میشه و بعد میره سراغ نفر بعدی
الان فرض میکنیم من مصاحبه فرهنگان رفتم و قبول نشدم ولی انتخاب بعدیم باز هم مصاحبه داره الان چیکار میکنن برای من؟
اینجوریه ک از اول هردوتا رو میرم برای مصاحبه هرکدوم قبول شدم؟ خب شاید دوتاشو قبول شدم اونوقت چی؟
اگرم فقط یکیش رو میرم خب اگه فرهنگیان رد بشم یعنی سپاه هم از دستم میره و چون تایم مصاحبه ها تموم شده فرصتم سوخت میشه؟
ممنون میشم کسی اطلاع داره حتما راهنماییم کنه

یه سوال دیگم داشتم شما اگه جای من بودید با رتبه 10 هزار تجربی اول دام کرمانشاه میزدید یا پرستاری کرمانشاه؟ اضافه کنم دخترم

----------


## zeinab--

> سلام وقت همتون بخیر
> ایام شهادت اباعبدالله حسین و یارانش رو به همتون تسلیت میگم
> من میخواستم انتخاب رشته کنم ولی چندتا سوال برام پیش اومده
> یکی اینکه من میخوام اول دبیری بزنم و خب مصاحبه داره و بعد از دبیری میخوام پرستاری بقیه الله بزنم و باز هم مصاحبه داره 
> سیستم انتخاب رشته کنکور این مدلیه که از بالا نگاه میکنن و هرکدوم رو قبول شدی مثلا انتخاب 30 ام وارد میشه و بعد میره سراغ نفر بعدی
> الان فرض میکنیم من مصاحبه فرهنگان رفتم و قبول نشدم ولی انتخاب بعدیم باز هم مصاحبه داره الان چیکار میکنن برای من؟
> اینجوریه ک از اول هردوتا رو میرم برای مصاحبه هرکدوم قبول شدم؟ خب شاید دوتاشو قبول شدم اونوقت چی؟
> اگرم فقط یکیش رو میرم خب اگه فرهنگیان رد بشم یعنی سپاه هم از دستم میره و چون تایم مصاحبه ها تموم شده فرصتم سوخت میشه؟
> ممنون میشم کسی اطلاع داره حتما راهنماییم کنه
> ...




سلام . من هم میخوام اول پرستاری بقیه الله بزنم و بعد فرهنگیان . این سوال برای من هم پیش اومده .

----------


## ha.hg

سلام 
بله این میشه . 
یکی از اقوام به 3 تا مصاحبه دعوت شد. 
ولی خب دو تاش رو رد  شد و یکی قبول .
فرهنگیان - فوریت پزشکی - و بقیه الله

----------


## thanks god

> سلام 
> بله این میشه . 
> یکی از اقوام به 3 تا مصاحبه دعوت شد. 
> ولی خب دو تاش رو رد  شد و یکی قبول .
> فرهنگیان - فوریت پزشکی - و بقیه الله



ببخشید حتما باید هر 3 رشته دارای مصاحبه جزو اولویت های 1 تا 10 باشن یا اگه مثلا یکی از رشته ها اولویت 100 بود ، باز هم در صورت داشتن تراز و رتبه مناسب ، دعوت میشیم؟؟؟

----------


## Aliva00

> ببخشید حتما باید هر 3 رشته دارای مصاحبه جزو اولویت های 1 تا 10 باشن یا اگه مثلا یکی از رشته ها اولویت 100 بود ، باز هم در صورت داشتن تراز و رتبه مناسب ، دعوت میشیم؟؟؟


چیزایی که دوست داری رو بالا بزار این که اولویت ۱ تا ۱۰ بزاری مهم نیست این مال چند سال پیش حواست باشه فرهنگیان بالا بزاری و مصاحبه قبول بشی دیگه تمومه پس هر جایی که دوست داری بزار مهم نیست

----------


## Aliva00

تذکر مهم در مورد دانشگاه فرهنگیان:
برای آخرین بار میگم فرهنگیان دیگه نیمه متمرکز نییییییییست. نیست. نیست. متمرکز دارای شرایط خاص هست. 
اگه فرهنگیان رو بالای لیست بذارین شانس قبولی سایر رشته هاتون رو میگیره... ایهاالناس... فرهنگیان نیمه متمرکز نیست 

سازمان سنجش حق داره میگه اشتباهات ناشی از انتخاب رشته و مشاورهای بی سواد رو نمیپذیره

----------


## ha.hg

> ببخشید حتما باید هر 3 رشته دارای مصاحبه جزو اولویت های 1 تا 10 باشن یا اگه مثلا یکی از رشته ها اولویت 100 بود ، باز هم در صورت داشتن تراز و رتبه مناسب ، دعوت میشیم؟؟؟


اینو نمیدونم دیگه . 
بنظرم بحث ترازه فقط. بازم از کسی که دقیق میدونه بپرسید

----------


## Medrik

دوتا رشته بیشتر مصاحبه دعوت نمیشید
این به هرکی غیر این میگه غلطع بیشتر از دوتا نمیشه
هردوتارو دعوت میشید 
برا هردوتا میرید مصاحبه ، اگه مصاحبه هردوتا قبول شدید اونی اول زده بودید میزنه به عنوان قبولی
اگه اولی تو مصاحبه قبول نشیدو دمی مصاحبه رو قبول شید دومی بشه میزنه دومی ، کلا نشید ، میره انتخابا بعدی

----------


## narges1410

سلام میشه اینو بیشتر توضیح بدین؟
الان ینی فرهنگیان که بالاتر زدم
پرستاری بقیه الله و بقیه چیزایی ک پایینتر زدم رو نمیارم دیگه؟ یا فقط شانسشون کمتر میشه؟

----------


## narges1410

> تذکر مهم در مورد دانشگاه فرهنگیان:
> برای آخرین بار میگم فرهنگیان دیگه نیمه متمرکز نییییییییست. نیست. نیست. متمرکز دارای شرایط خاص هست. 
> اگه فرهنگیان رو بالای لیست بذارین شانس قبولی سایر رشته هاتون رو میگیره... ایهاالناس... فرهنگیان نیمه متمرکز نیست ������
> 
> سازمان سنجش حق داره میگه اشتباهات ناشی از انتخاب رشته و مشاورهای بی سواد رو نمیپذیره



سلام میشه اینو بیشتر توضیح بدین؟
الان ینی فرهنگیان که بالاتر زدم
پرستاری بقیه الله و بقیه چیزایی ک پایینتر زدم رو نمیارم دیگه؟ یا فقط شانسشون کمتر میشه؟

----------


## reza fff

> دوتا رشته بیشتر مصاحبه دعوت نمیشید
> این به هرکی غیر این میگه غلطع بیشتر از دوتا نمیشه
> هردوتارو دعوت میشید 
> برا هردوتا میرید مصاحبه ، اگه مصاحبه هردوتا قبول شدید اونی اول زده بودید میزنه به عنوان قبولی
> اگه اولی تو مصاحبه قبول نشیدو دمی مصاحبه رو قبول شید دومی بشه میزنه دومی ، کلا نشید ، میره انتخابا بعدی


داداش موقع نتایج هم قبولی مصاحبه دارو میزنن هم اون روزانه بدون مصاحبه؟

----------


## Medrik

> داداش موقع نتایج هم قبولی مصاحبه دارو میزنن هم اون روزانه بدون مصاحبه؟


نه همونی اولویت بالاتر قبول شدید رو جدیدا فقط میزنند
یعنی هم رتبت میخورده هم مصاحبه قبول شدی ولی گذاشتی زیر یدونه روزانه که قبول میشدی فقط روزانه رو میاره  یا بلعکس
یعنی مصاحبه دار رو گذاشتی بالا بدون مصاحبه ای قبول میشدی که فقط همون مصاحبه داره رو میاره

----------


## zeinab--

> چیزایی که دوست داری رو بالا بزار این که اولویت ۱ تا ۱۰ بزاری مهم نیست این مال چند سال پیش حواست باشه فرهنگیان بالا بزاری و مصاحبه قبول بشی دیگه تمومه پس هر جایی که دوست داری بزار مهم نیست




سلام وقت بخیر 
ببخشید برای اینکه فرهنگیان دعوت به مصاحبه بشیم حتما باید الویت اولمون باشه ؟ کسی بوده الویت غیر اولش باشه ولی قبول شده باشه ؟

----------

